# New hitchhiking method



## spectacular (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Tony Pro (Dec 2, 2016)

This wouldn't work in my town; I once stopped during my morning commute to help a drunk guy who had passed out in a snowbank; been there all night with no coat on, lips blue, half dead with the cold. His body was three feet from the road. Fifty cars must have driven past him that morning.
Don't go dropping dead in our quiet beach community, we'll leave you on your ass.


----------



## travmhid (Dec 3, 2016)

I mean... when it's cold out I sometimes take my coat off and make a show of shivering/rubbing my hands together before sticking my thumb back out as cars approach, but this takes it to a whole new level.

I like it.


----------



## Tony Pro (Dec 3, 2016)

Only time I've ever been outright dishonest while hitchhiking was when I needed to cross the UK really fast, and thinking back to the charity fundraiser hitches I did in college, I made a sign saying "Hitchhiking for Charity". I didn't have too much trouble, I only had to lie to every driver who picked me up, which I did a good job of since I'd done fundraisers in the past for Cancer Research UK.
A lot of drivers gave me cash or change for my "cause"...god as my witness, I dropped every penny in the cancer research donation can at a grocery store.

At the root of things, I feel like dishonesty is antithetical to the spirit of hitching. The driver/hitcher relationship is founded on strangers trusting each other; if you fly a sign saying something like "Just showered!" when it isn't so, you're doing a wrong to the driver and debasing yourself as an honest hobo.
Obviously I'm not so philosophical when I've been waiting with my thumb out for 6 hours.


----------



## BadKidNick (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice short con


----------

